
Show HN: How to Make 3D Bronze Mountain Maps – 3D Printing and Bronze Casting - gkamradt
https://www.gregkamradt.com/gregkamradt/2020/2/29/manufacturing-3d-printing-bronze-casting
======
nvusuvu
Great idea and good luck with the business. Targeting mountain climbers,
thrill seekers might be worthwhile. Imagine Everest in bronze ...

------
polishdude20
Is that negative mold made out of some flexible silicon?

~~~
gkamradt
Yes it is. They use a vacuum technique to remove all the air bubbles and sit
perfect on the 3d print

